# Farro breakfast



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok. I just got the recipe to share. Funny, I’d never heard of this until recently. But I guess there’s a lot of things I’ve never heard of before. quinoa is another one that I didn’t know about until about 10 years ago


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh yes quinoa is another grain that is good to eat and good for you. I always keep several pounds on hand for salad and to use in bread.

My breakfast is a combination of quinoa with corn, black beans, parsley and red onion with my home canned BBQ sauce baked beans. All left overs.


----------



## razzle (Oct 1, 2018)

wth is Farrow


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It is a type of grain, an "ancient" grain.









5 Benefits of Farro, A Healthy and Nutritious Ancient Grain


Farro is a healthy ancient grain. Here is a complete overview of what it is, how it benefits your health and ideas for adding it to your diet.




www.healthline.com


----------

